# The Alvin Show on DVD



## CyberFox (Jul 11, 2009)

The Alvin Show is finally coming to DVD, well sort of...
http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/news/Alvin-The-Very-First-Alvin-Show/12109
Before you say "Fuck this, I'm not gonna buy it until they release a proper DVD release of the cartoon" hear me out

For a while, I am none too happy with Viacom
- Sitting on the Terrytoons library [while CBS has the Filmation Mighty Mouse/Heckle & Jeckle cartoons and the Ralph Bakshi "Mighty Mouse: The New Adventures" series (which is coming to DVD later this year, hopefully)]
- Making shows with distasteful content only THEY can get away with while other channels get complaints for on channels like Comedy Central and MTV

Viacom is also a money gubbin company and so far... SpongeBob, Star Trek and South Park are putting money in their pocket
What i'm going for is Viacom own the rights to The Alvin Show despite the characters being owned by Bagdasarian Productions and if this DVD doesn't sell, No hope for a complete series set

I want *EVERYBODY* here and everywhere in the US to buy this DVD, for a better chance of a release of the complete series DVD set of "The Alvin Show"


----------



## CyberFox (Jul 12, 2009)

oh, come on!


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 12, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> oh, come on!


 

Alright, fine you convince me to go and get even Inspector Gadget DVD set is going out I might as well. I only watched the 80's version  I might as well go get it.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 12, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> I want *EVERYBODY* here and everywhere in the US to buy this DVD, for a better chance of a release of the complete series DVD set of "The Alvin Show"


 
You really know how to screw things over, don't you?

Somehow, I doubt people will buy it because you told them to. If anything its more realistic to think if you'd told everyone to avoid it, people would buy it just to spite you.



CyberFox said:


> - Making shows with distasteful content only THEY can get away with while other channels get complaints for on channels like Comedy Central and MTV



Last I checked, MTV's programming appeared to be aimed at the "MySpace generation", so it can't even be called trash TV. It's lower than that.

Maybe people just complain because MTV's shows lack quality on any level.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 12, 2009)

Hahaha...Four and a half hours, no response, then another 3 hours of no response, ahh, I love these Cyberfox threads...The Alvin Show...Well that's just sad, and I'm not getting it, that's for sure.


----------



## CyberFox (Jul 12, 2009)

Let me fill you in

There are others shows that got no further DVDs due to lack of sales

Gargoyles, Heathcliff and the Catallac Cats and Adventures of Sonic The Hedgehog comes to mind

I'm advising all to buy "The Very First Alvin Show" due to i don't want The Alvin Show going down the same road so Paramount will push out more DVDs of the overrated 1980s-'90s revival, With a huge majority of people buying this DVD... there is better chance of Paramount releasing the complete series of "The Alvin Show" on DVD but if it doesn't sell well, waiting for a Complete Series DVD set of The Alvin Show is like waiting for Duke Nukem Forever or Earthbound on Virtual Console.. It minght never happen!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 12, 2009)

You can find a lot of that being re-runned on satellite or cable, and if all else fails, you can youtube it or pirate it in some way - There's almost always a way to get something in this day and age.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 12, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You can find a lot of that being re-runned on satellite or cable, and if all else fails, you can youtube it or pirate it in some way - There's almost always a way to get something in this day and age.


 

Yeah, its not the same when you watch it on TV as a kid. Reminds me when they release Robotech on DVD I didn't like the Remaster version because they replace all the sound effects it wasn't the same as I remember.It turns out the Master tapes was burn up they had to use Bootleg Copy's of it just for the sake for fans to watch again.


----------



## CyberFox (Jul 13, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> Yeah, its not the same when you watch it on TV as a kid. Reminds me when they release Robotech on DVD I didn't like the Remaster version because they replace all the sound effects it wasn't the same as I remember.It turns out the Master tapes was burn up they had to use Bootleg Copy's of it just for the sake for fans to watch again.



That's odd, but informative

So yeah, The 2nd reason to buy "The Very First Alvin Show" in hope for a complete series DVD set is to tell Paramont "The 1980s revival is great, we get it!  Give us The Alvin Show!"
basically, They are milking the '80s-'90s revival instead of giving us The Alvin Show seeing it's the only Chipmunks related cartoon that's safe to do a complete series DVD set on the grounds of it using songs in public domain and from Ross Bagdasarian, Sr. himself


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 14, 2009)

I also they are releaseing Inspector Gadget series on DVD .


----------

